# Bill 234 Passed in state Senate



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

The bill was initially written to approve open carry for CCW holders. It was amended to allow inadvertantly exposed and lawful CCW from being a felony. Headed to the Govenor.....

S 234 (2011) - Firearms - SENATE - CS passed as amended; YEAS 26 NAYS 11 http://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2011/234 

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

DAM i was so hoping for open carry


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

at least it looks like somethings are headed in the right direction too bad about the open carry though


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad it went the way it did , I got what i wanted.

open carry would have gotten out of hand and then new laws would have harmed the gains we have already made.

I like when no one knows for sure who is carrying.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bummer, OC isnt a bad thing. Look at states that already have it, it is a non issue. Would have been some what beneficial to me.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

well there was a lot less crime when the open display of arms was present.Know any famous horse thieves or cattle rustlers ? ???????????????? NO WHY BECAUSE THEY WERE SHOT ON THE SPOT IF CAUGHT.FOLKS IT WORKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i like it, dont want averyone to know this helpless old fart has a weapon. plus someone may sneak up behind u and hit you in head to get your gun


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad to get what we got, wish it had been more...a lot more!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Exactly sig226..........


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Definitely better than nothing. I do not understand many people that claim to support our 2nd Amendment rights that are against open carry be legalized. I am not sure what part of _"the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed", _they do not understand.Just because some of the infringment on our right to keep and bear arms is taken away, does not mean that you have to open carry, frankly I probably would not, but I sure am for it. The funny thing is, some of the people claiming to be pro-gun that I have seen arguing against it, use some of the same type of reasoning that the anti-gun liberals use. Anyway, I am glad for any progress made.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Assuming the wording is up to date it still provides for open carry.



> 19 Any person in compliance with the terms of
> 20 such license may carry a concealed weapon or concealed firearm
> 21 notwithstanding the provisions of s. 790.01* or may openly carry
> 22 a handgun, as defined in s. 790.0655, notwithstanding s.
> ...


And JMSUN has it nailed. Just because they pass a open carry law doesn't mean that you have to open carry. You can still conceal carry just as have always been doing.

Something for many of you to think real hard about. The 2nd amendment provides that the peoples right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. If you have to apply for and get issued a license or permit issued by the government after paying a fee in order to exercise your rights under the constitution it no longer remains a right. It becomes a privilege that the government can take away at any time.

Apply this to any of the other constitutional rights.... especially the first amendment. If you had to apply for and get issued a government issued license to practice your chosen religion, speak freely, peacefully assemble or petition the government would you still have the right? Absolutely not.

Choose your side wisely. Choose wrong you may not have a choice in the future.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

That is an older version of the law. The amendment added the last day removed the open carry.


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree... It would be a pretty bi shock to a would be theif to stroll into his targeted place and find out everyone in there was carrying. I also dont know that I would carry open just for the fact that sigg pointed out. Sadly even in our area people are just getting flat out dumb.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Do any of you know if on Oct 1st when this thing goes into effect will the noise ordinance in Santa Rosa County be lifted and go back to the way it was? Where not recommended to shoot in your back yard, but if safley done it was not illegal?*


----------

